# TBG Central Zone Shoot 2013



## Jake Allen (Jan 16, 2013)

Y'all make plans for Feb. 16
Evans Farm in Culloden Ga. 
Start time 8.00 am
Shoot till your fingers are sore 

Your host: Hatchett Bow Dan Beckwith and crew

We have more than a few new targets this year!

30, 3D targets, set in the woods
Scoring 5/3
Recurve, Longbow or Self Bow Only
Fieldpoints Only
No Broadheads or Small Game Points
No Compounds or Crossbows

Fees to shoot all day (multiple rounds if you wish)
Members of Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia: $10.00
Non Members: $15.00
Family: (3 or more) $25.00
Cubs 12 and under: Free
You do not have to be a Member of TBG to enjoy this shoot.

Lunch is included

Ya'll come, please!

Address:
2002 City of Refuge Road
Culloden, Ga 30016

from Highway 74 and 314 Intersection, take
Highwy 341/7 South 1/4 mile
Bear to the right on Main Street
Go to a Fork (before water tower)
Take the right
Go about 2 miles till the Crawford County Line
(road turns to dirt)
Another 3/4 mile and the farm is on the right
Brick Mailbox


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2013)

And target placement day would be?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 16, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> And target placement day would be?



I am proud you asked. Thanks Barry.

Saturday, January 26.
8:30 am around the fire in the syrup kettle.

Target set up, lunch and shooting through the course setting all of the stakes, is a good time. We welcome the help.

Lunch will be on me.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 16, 2013)

Avoid the shortcut, Barry...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Avoid the shortcut, Barry...



I hear ya bro.  Sound advise, at least in my case.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 18, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 18, 2013)

Plans are to try to make this one


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 18, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> Plans are to try to make this one



I hope you do make it. The Evans have a beautiful place, and let us use a nice chuck of the woods for the targets.

A few pictures from last year.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=676357&highlight=central


----------



## whossbows (Jan 18, 2013)

I might get to make one down south this summer.im working on it


----------



## dpoole (Jan 23, 2013)

set up day is getting close


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 25, 2013)

The TBG Trailer is pulled from it's hiding place, and hooked to the Silver Bullet. The trailer is full of targets, (a good many of them brand new), steel, stakes and numbers. I have stuff for lunch bought up and ready to pack.
Headed for Culledon, and the outstanding farm of Chuck and Miss Bobbie Evans, in the morning. The weather forecast for tomorrow, in Culledon, is a high of 65 and a sunny. 
You are welcome to come and help set targets if it suits you. Plan to get started by 8:30 or so. Likely it will take until lunch to set targets, and a few hours after lunch to shoot through the course, adjust stakes, and make sure everything is just right.
It will be a fun day.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't wait... I may even have a truck load of folks heading with me to the shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 25, 2013)

I have made a large bowl of pasta salad and a choc cake to go along with lunch.............and I have my clippers with me


----------



## pine nut (Jan 25, 2013)

Sure do hate to miss this.  It is always a good time among some of the best people on earth.  Yall have fun.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 27, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> I have made a large bowl of pasta salad and a choc cake to go along with lunch.............and I have my clippers with me



I consumed a large portion of that bowl of pasta salad...good stuff. Going to be an interesting course, probably won't need but one or two arrows, at them most. On shoot day, hope the weather is as nice as it was yesterday.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 28, 2013)

pine nut said:


> Sure do hate to miss this.  It is always a good time among some of the best people on earth.  Yall have fun.



Going to miss seeing you there Bill. Take care!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 28, 2013)

Course is set; 27 targets!

Thanks for all of the good help. It was a fun day and the shoot will be a blast!
Ya'll come and shoot on February 16, please.

Leo is waiting for you.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 28, 2013)

only 4 arrows ended up in the creek sat .


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 28, 2013)

We had a great time setting up the range Sat. thanks to Jeff for his super "Hampton tailgate lunch" once again...

Miss Bobbie, Marilyn and myself about to fling arras across the pond!!!!!


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jan 29, 2013)

How far are these targets set up? I am fairly new to the traditional archery scene and am limited to 15 or 20yds but would love to come and shoot if it doesnt cost me a dozen arrows.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 29, 2013)

heartstopper4 said:


> How far are these targets set up? I am fairly new to the traditional archery scene and am limited to 15 or 20yds but would love to come and shoot if it doesnt cost me a dozen arrows.



Sir....YOU ARE IN LUCK!!!!!!

Yes, there are a few that are farther, but nobody says a first timer has to shoot from the stake at this particular shoot. And it won't cost that many arrows....anyways......   We get pretty good at finding stray arras!! 
It would be great for you to come shoot with us, I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome! I will continue practicing so that maybe i wont have to shoot from the kiddy stakes. I am looking forward to meeting some of you guys AND GALS here and picking up a few pointers.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 29, 2013)

I am going to try my best to make this one. It is just a few miles down the road from hog camp. I have some new trad shooters that I want to introduce to the gang.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 29, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> I am going to try my best to make this one. It is just a few miles down the road from hog camp. I have some new trad shooters that I want to introduce to the gang.



Looking forward to seeing everyone.
The Evan's farm is one beautiful piece of land, and Chuck and Miss Bobbie are great hosts.
We have a nice course set. It will be alot like the 4th of July shindig, just not quite as warm.....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2013)

Everyone needs to make plans to attend this event. It is our first shoot of the year and gets us all in the mood for the State Shoot. If the fact that Dan Beckwith is cooking lunch scares anyone, you can always pack a sack lunch...

Y'all come see us. I am looking forward to a week from this Saturday.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 5, 2013)

I ve missed the last two central zone shoots. Aint missin this one!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 5, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Everyone needs to make plans to attend this event. It is our first shoot of the year and gets us all in the mood for the State Shoot. If the fact that Dan Beckwith is cooking lunch scares anyone, you can always pack a sack lunch...



No problem, Dan will stand right up in there with that grill. You can barely see him for all the smoke rollin' off it...cookin em boss.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 5, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> I am going to try my best to make this one. It is just a few miles down the road from hog camp. I have some new trad shooters that I want to introduce to the gang.



GOOD idea!!!!

am looking forward to seeing ya'll.....


----------



## markland (Feb 6, 2013)

I got some stuff I am going to need to drop of Friday night will anybody be there?  Will probably be around 7pm or so!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 7, 2013)

markland said:


> I got some stuff I am going to need to drop of Friday night will anybody be there?  Will probably be around 7pm or so!



Chuck and Bobbies  house is just up the hill from the course


----------



## markland (Feb 7, 2013)

OK sounds good, can't remember the layout have only been there 1 time and it was awhile ago!  Thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 7, 2013)

markland said:


> OK sounds good, can't remember the layout have only been there 1 time and it was awhile ago!  Thanks



Go past the hay field and take a left at the fork...can't miss it.


----------



## markland (Feb 7, 2013)

I hear ya but starting to sound like those directions you get to somebodies stand in the morning ya know, that "you can't miss it"  types!!!  LOL  I'll find it! Thanks


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2013)

markland said:


> I hear ya but starting to sound like those directions you get to somebodies stand in the morning ya know, that "you can't miss it"  types!!!  LOL  I'll find it! Thanks



you really can't miss it....long as you found the hayfield....and there will be two giant black tongue- hanging neanderthals to greet you in the yard......


----------



## markland (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh yeah just head down the fence till you see the oak tree with the crooked branch, take a right and follow the 4 rocks on the ground that lead you straight then turn left at the briar patch and look for the pine tree on your right with the wierd bark on it, then climb the hill, just past the hornet's nest in the top of the sweetgum tree and once you get to the top just look for the 1 single oak tree all by itself and your there, no problem!!! Right???
LOL


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2013)

To help guide you Mark.


----------



## markland (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks good Jeff can't miss that but as you can see from my post I have been given some interesting directions before that take some sciphering to figure out or at least waiting on daylight to come so you can figure out where in the heck you are suppose to be!  LOL


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 8, 2013)

markland said:


> Oh yeah just head down the fence till you see the oak tree with the crooked branch, take a right and follow the 4 rocks on the ground that lead you straight then turn left at the briar patch and look for the pine tree on your right with the wierd bark on it, then climb the hill, just past the hornet's nest in the top of the sweetgum tree and once you get to the top just look for the 1 single oak tree all by itself and your there, no problem!!! Right???
> LOL



I do believe the hornet's nest is no longer there.....so of course you'll get lost now...... 
I was referring to the 2 large black dogs, whose tongues hang out mostly and I called them neanderthals (probably mispelled the word)


----------



## blocky (Feb 8, 2013)

I find it really interesting that the city name is spelled differently in the message and directions and also on the map. Can the locals not agree on the spelling?


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there anyone going that could bring an assortment of heavy field points to the shoot? I am trying out a totally new arrow setup and I need some field points in 150-175-200 and 225.  I don't have any in the heavy weights and no time left to get them.

Thanks for the help

Jerry


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> Is there anyone going that could bring an assortment of heavy field points to the shoot? I am trying out a totally new arrow setup and I need some field points in 150-175-200 and 225.  I don't have any in the heavy weights and no time left to get them.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Jerry



No problem sir. I have all of these in screw on points.
 I have glue on points up to 190.


----------



## snakekiller (Feb 8, 2013)

Mark big sign at driveway (The Refuge) Dogs are pushovers just look bad they might lick you but thats about it see you fri. Chuck


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2013)

blocky said:


> I find it really interesting that the city name is spelled differently in the message and directions and also on the map. Can the locals not agree on the spelling?



Those mis-spellings are all on me. I made that map about 3 years ago, when I was a mere puppy.

Note about your GPS: The County changes from Monroe, to Crawford just up the road from Chuck's place. By that time, the gps will likely whig out, and you just have to wing it.
 Look for the sign by the big mailbox; "The Refuge". That will be the place to turn in.
If  you get lost, call Hatchett Dan; 229-928-7267
(I have an At&t city boy phone, and likely no service).


----------



## markland (Feb 8, 2013)

No problem and it will be next friday not today!  Thanks


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> No problem sir. I have all of these in screw on points.
> I have glue on points up to 190.



I may have some 250 screw in points also. I will throw them in.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2013)

Less than a week now separates us from seeing all of you at this great event. Don't miss out. Be there!


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 10, 2013)

I will be making it down for this one. I came last year and shot my first trad bow since I was a kid. It left an impression on me. That and the great people that where there. 

FOR ANYONE CONSIDERING COMING FOR A FIRST TIME. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6744366#post6744366

I just got my first bow set up and wondering if someone might help me find the right spine arrows. I have a few in different spines full length. I was hoping you guys and gals might watch my arrow flight and target impact to help me tell if I have the right arrows. 

Also, will anyone be bringing a few lower poundage bows for people to try? I had the chance to shoot many last year and Frank was willing to let me shoot the course with one of his bows on the course...I was blown away by this. I have a friend that is really interested in traditional archery and I wanted him to experience the fun and the great group of people in the traditional world.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 10, 2013)

There will be plenty of help there


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 10, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> Note about your GPS: The County changes from Monroe, to Crawford just up the road from Chuck's place. By that time, the gps will likely whig out, and you just have to wing it.



When the road changes from paved to dirt you just crossed the county line from Monroe into Crawford.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 11, 2013)

I mised the NGT shoot because I was putting a transmision in my daughters car. Now I'm gonna miss this shoot because the timing chain broke in my truck and I'll be in Atlanta at the Pull-A-Part trying to find parts for my truck.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Feb 11, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> Is there anyone going that could bring an assortment of heavy field points to the shoot? I am trying out a totally new arrow setup and I need some field points in 150-175-200 and 225.  I don't have any in the heavy weights and no time left to get them.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Jerry




Screw in or glue on? I have a wide selection of screw in from 165 to 300. On the glue on I can cover up to 290 but the increments are much wider.

Let me know and I will bring what I can for you to try out.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 12, 2013)

The weather forecast for this Saturday is dry, no rain!
Cool and breezy, (wind speed predicted 15 to 18 mph, from the NW), but it is February.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 12, 2013)

i am sure Dan will have a fire going by daylight for those who get up early. Is the registration going to be in the big barn behind where we have done it in the past?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 12, 2013)

I just received a message from Miss Bobbie Evans, she asked each of you that plans to come, to please bring a folding chair to sit in. Seating is limited.......
The current plans from Dan and Chuck are to assemble in the usual area at the small shed, not in the lower barn. 

Looking forward to the day!!!!!

And Barrrrrry McDuggan...your sleeves are hemmed on your jacket, and I will bring it Sat.....


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 12, 2013)

Can I come and fling a few???


----------



## Bowhunterga (Feb 12, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Can I come and fling a few???



Absolutely!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 13, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Can I come and fling a few???



PLEASE do....I wanna hear all about your trip!!!! And Miss Bobbie will to!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 13, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> I just received a message from Miss Bobbie Evans, she asked each of you that plans to come, to please bring a folding chair to sit in. Seating is limited.......
> The current plans from Dan and Chuck are to assemble in the usual area at the small shed, not in the lower barn.
> 
> Looking forward to the day!!!!!
> ...



Is everyone suppose to bring a folding chair, or is that just for the hen fest?
About them sleeves on that jacket...love you long time.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 13, 2013)

Haven't been a member for a long time , how much are dues?


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 13, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Haven't been a member for a long time , how much are dues?



$25.00 yearly membership. We sure would appreciate having you back.
(Of course, you do not have to be a member to enjoy the shoot).

It will be good to see you buddy!


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 13, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> $25.00 yearly membership. We sure would appreciate having you back.
> (Of course, you do not have to be a member to enjoy the shoot).
> 
> It will be good to see you buddy!



Nope trad shooting is a big part of my life , need to support it and besides you get to meet some really good people.
I can mail a check to you today Jeff     Address??


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 13, 2013)

Bowhunterga said:


> Screw in or glue on? I have a wide selection of screw in from 165 to 300. On the glue on I can cover up to 290 but the increments are much wider.
> 
> Let me know and I will bring what I can for you to try out.



Screw in type.  I will be shooting some new heavy carbons and I thank you guys with any help you can give in getting these things just right.

I will have some brand spanking new trad guys with me. They have never fired a trad arrow so you might want to stand behind us or you may be a part of their first blood award. 

Hey Stan,(Blueridge)
When are you going? Our gang from the bow hunting club will be down there early (between 8-9). I hope we can meet up and fling a few.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 13, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> Screw in type.  I will be shooting some new heavy carbons and I thank you guys with any help you can give in getting these things just right.
> 
> I will have some brand spanking new trad guys with me. They have never fired a trad arrow so you might want to stand behind us or you may be a part of their first blood award.
> 
> ...


Jerry, I hope to be there by 9 at the latest . We sure can fling some and will good to meet the other members.
What is your bow wt. I'm assuming you are shooting your widow.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 14, 2013)

With all the rain we have had might not be a bad idea to wear boots that you dont mind getting a little muddy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 14, 2013)

Are the targets we placed in the bottom still in the bottom?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 15, 2013)

What is the forecast with a chance of snow for Culloden???? Hope that fire is roaring in the morning!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 15, 2013)

2wheelfoster said:


> What is the forecast with a chance of snow for Culloden???? Hope that fire is roaring in the morning!!



High of 48; Windy, 20% chance of a shower
A good ole February day in beautiful Culloden!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 15, 2013)

I spoke with Miss Bobbie yesterday. The creek had crested but not overflowed....so the targets stayed put. I'd surmise we needed our boots tho!!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a grandchild that is thinking about making her first appearance (being born) as we speak. Not sure if the Russell gang is gonna be there just yet....


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 15, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> I have a grandchild that is thinking about making her first appearance (being born) as we speak. Not sure if the Russell gang is gonna be there just yet....



nothing like them in this whole wide world!!!!! Please keep us informed on this wonderful Blessing......


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 15, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> I have a grandchild that is thinking about making her first appearance (being born) as we speak. Not sure if the Russell gang is gonna be there just yet....





Congrats Jerry! Keep us posted!


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 15, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> I have a grandchild that is thinking about making her first appearance (being born) as we speak. Not sure if the Russell gang is gonna be there just yet....



That is good news!  keep us posted and have plenty of coffee.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 15, 2013)

See ya'll in the morning!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2013)

Fixing' to head that way. I'll have three others with me...


----------

